

Click around, hover over a link - ericz
http://desandro.com/

======
DigitalSea
This simple effect reminds me of the hey day of horrible animated GIF files,
entertaining nonetheless and pretty awesome that this kind of effect can be
done without using images.

Aside: David DeSandro is awesome. His jQuery Masonry plugin has saved me so
many times when I've been tasked to build a horizontal site.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
You'll love this horrible abuse of CSS3 and HTML5 I dreamed up with my friend,
then:

<http://orangestar.cats4gold.net/drogz/>

Why yes, that is an instrumental MIDI converted to MP3 and OGG.

------
BryanB55
Oh I see... FYI: Click on the background somewhere near text. I was clicking
on links and you dont get the 'smush' effect unless you click on the
background....and hovering over links gives a rainbow colored effect.

I guess its cool.... but no, not really.

------
pooriaazimi
Nice hack (especially when you're clicking around), but what caught my eye was
that maybe for the first time, Safari is actually _waaay_ faster than Chrome
or Firefox.

This is (roughly) the framerate I got when I tried it on the these three
browsers (all latest versions, Windows Vista):

    
    
        Safari: 60 fps (or 30, or whatever "completely smooth" means)
        Chrome: 20 fps (compared to Safari)
        Firefox: 30 fps (compared to Safari)
    

But why? Chrome has _always_ been the fastest (on Windows - on Mac, Safari is
somewhat smoother _for me_ )???

~~~
xemoka
Do you have chrome://flags -> "GPU compositing on all pages" set to enabled?

~~~
pooriaazimi
No, it was "Default".

I enabled it and... much to my surprise, the frame rate dropped significantly.
It's now like 3 (three) frames per second (it's so slow I am able to actually
count the frames!)

The "hover" animation (rainbow thing) is fine, 100% smooth. But the exploding
animation is just ridiculously slow.

Then I set it to be disabled and the frame rate improved a little.

    
    
        Default: 20 fps
        GPU composition DISABLED: 10 fps
        GPU composition ENABLED: 3 fps
    

The machine I'm testing with is not particularly powerful, maybe that's the
problem. 2 or 3 GBs of RAM, nVidia 9400 (or something like that).

~~~
ygra
A bit sad if that's “not particularly powerful” for animating a few letters on
a freaking web page ... :-)

------
austenallred
A great piece of engineering, but I have to say... just because you can do
something, doesn't mean you should.

I hate too much negativity, though, so I'll repeat my, "Well done."

------
wyattdanger
Go to the very bottom and click "What's the email?". That effect is awesome!

------
kylebrown
hover? seriously? Didn't mouseovers become a big design no-no, now that
tablets are in and PCs are out? I hope I remember to check this later when I'm
on my laptop.

ps. I love desandro's isotope library

~~~
sgdesign
The "big no-no" is having important information that is _only_ displayed on
hover, not hover effects in themselves.

------
kondro
That's hideous.

~~~
petitmiam
I thought that too when I hovered, but clicking is much more fun. You can get
a nice swing happening.

The examples at <http://desandro.github.com/3dtransforms/> are great.

------
kunil
Kinda reminds me of my old flash text effects.
<http://0.s3.envato.com/files/42885/preview.swf> (second and forth one)

------
retlehs
This is awesome, too: <http://metafizzy.co/> (also from David DeSandro)

Hover over the logo and watch how the colors on the page change

------
lukevdp
Reminds me of the bright colours of geocities days

------
tambourine_man
click/click and drag on anything _but_ the links.

